# GD-Bibliothek - Ein neues Bild im Bild erzeugen



## spamcam (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich an die Grafikfunktionen von PHP rangewagt und funktioniert eigentlich schon sehr gut.

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem ich möchte aus verschiedenen Formulareingaben ein Bild erzeugen. Das klappt einwandfrei:


```
function fromhex($string){
   GLOBAL $im;
   sscanf($string, "%2x%2x%2x", $red, $green, $blue);
   return ImageColorAllocate($im,$red,$green,$blue);
   }

$im = @imagecreate($breite, $hoehe)
     or die("Konnte kein Bild erzeugen");

imagecolorallocate($im, 255, 255, 255);

$text_color = fromhex('00CC00');
imagestring($im, 1, 380, 5,  "001", $text_color);
imagegif($im,"verzeichnis/bild.gif");
imagedestroy($im);
```

So, jetzt möchte ich noch zusätzlich ein Bild in das erzeugte Bild reinladen und z.B. oben rechts positionieren. Dazu finde ich aber weder in der Doku etwas oder in einem Tutorial. 

Weiß da jemand einen Ansatz oder geht so etwas gar nicht (Kann ich mir bei PHP zwar nicht vorstellen   )?

Gruß Cam


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

http://www.php.net/image
Da findest du die ganzen Image-Funktionen von PHP.


----------



## spamcam (10. Februar 2005)

> http://www.php.net/image
> Da findest du die ganzen Image-Funktionen von PHP.



Habt ihr jemand der Standard Antworten direkt nach erstellen des Threads schreibt......

Es git so viel nette Sprüche wie Wer lesen kann ist klar..........

Ok ich rege mich heute nicht mehr auf  ;-) 

Also noch einmal: Ich weiß wie ich ein Bild erzeuge, Problem ist nur in einem bestehenden Bild ein *weiteres * Bild einfüge und das *positioniere*


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Nunja, wenn du es nicht schaffst, die Seite zu lesen, die ich dir gepostet habe, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Vorlesen werde ich es dir nicht.


----------



## spamcam (10. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank Herr Gringel,

sich dadurch zu profilieren auf php.net zu verweisen ist echt Klasse!

Also ich habe http://de.php.net/manual/de/ref.image.php gelesen.

So ich weiß wie ich Bilder von allen Möglichen(imagecreatefrom jpg/png/gif) Formaten erzeuge. Ich weiß wie ich ein leeres Bild erzeuge mit imagecreate oder imagecreatetrucolor. Ich weiß wie ich die Textfarbe und einen textstring mit imagestring erzeuge. So reicht das als Grundkentnisse?

Aber meine Frage lautet: Wie ich nachdem ich ein Bild erzeugt habe ein weiteres in dieses lade und positioniere oder falls das nicht geht reicht mir auch diese Aussage. Ähnlich einem Wasserzeichen.

Aber das mir jemand aus php.net vorliest brauche ich auf keinen Fall oder mir ein fertiges Script schreibt. Mir würde es reichen wenn jemand sagt: Schau dir imagefilledrectangle an oder ähnliches oder einen Link auf ein Tutorial.


----------



## spamcam (10. Februar 2005)

> BobDerMeister schreibt:
> 
> schau dir mal imagecopy() an



Vielen Dank Bob und Herr Gringel kleines Scheibchen vom Bob abschneiden  ;-] 

Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht.....


----------



## Oliver Gringel (10. Februar 2005)

Wie gesagt, wenn du nicht fähig bist, eine Seite zu lesen, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Wenn du die Seite gelesen hättest, dann wärst du über folgendes gestolpert.


> imagecopy -- Kopiert einen Bildausschnitt
> imagecopymerge -- Copy and merge part of an image
> imagecopymergegray -- Copy and merge part of an image with gray scale
> imagecopyresampled -- Copy and resize part of an image with resampling
> imagecopyresized --  Kopieren und Ändern der Grösse eines Bild-Teiles


Also versuch mir bitte nicht zu erzählen, du hättest die Seite gelesen. Ich glaube, es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, dass man selbst etwas Initiative zeigt, wenn man will, dass einem geholfen wird, und nicht nur darauf wartet, dass einem alles mundgerecht serviert wird.


----------

